# Art For Sale!



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

I've finally figured out how to draw bettas. Each picture is 4"x4". Sharpie on watercolor on canvas. Once I get my example done, I will start taking requests! 4x4 prints will be $5 with (hopefully) no shipping because I think I can fit them in a flat rate box. We'll see. So, here goes! Show me some interest! Also, two examples of how the watercolor will look when finished. If you don't want the color to bleed from fins, tell me.  slots will open probably tomorrow night.
@DangerousAngel


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

OH MY GOODNESS!! Dangerous!!!! <3 I would LOVE to have that one!! How much would it be??


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

That? LOL. I could do a much higher quality one for you; that was an example.

It'd be free if you want it. Haven't figured out PayPal shipping labels so we'd have to figure that out first. Or you could just PM me your address if you're comfortable.

ETA: Also just noticed that his fins are reverse colors (correct?)


----------



## dennythebetta (Mar 8, 2017)

mg: Wow!! Bettas are VERY hard to draw!! Congratulations!! That is soooo cool!!


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

I'll PM you!


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Those are nice!


USPS also have flat rate envelope. The shipping is slightly cheaper than small flat rate box.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks.

I think I'll also do "loose-leaf" canvas portraits a little bit cheaper, but I'll have to steal the canvas from my art teacher LOL. Art would still be 4x4 with an optional extra "inch" for frayed ends. Probably around $2.50

Will stop in the post office and see about shipping. I can fit the frayed LL canvas into an envelope to go into my mailbox, but the packages would probably have to have a little bit (like $5) shipping.


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

I was doing research on shipping fees recently. The small Priority mail flat rate box is $7.15. The small Priority mail flat rate envelope is $6.65. The cheapest way to ship is to buy envelopes at 99cents store and send by first class with a tracking number (free). 


I also learned the insurance comes with Priority mail is almost useless. Unless the package is severely damaged or lost in the air, USPS doesn't refund. For example, Let's say a mail carrier delivered the package to a wrong address and you never get it. USPS doesn't refund you as long as the tracking information says "delivered". What a joke!


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Hmmmm.

Okay. I'll have to look at the boxes at the post office; the $5 canvases are only 4 square inches, so I could probably fit it in a fairly small box.


----------



## Kyrenora (Mar 10, 2017)

ThatFishThough said:


> Haven't figured out PayPal shipping labels so we'd have to figure that out first.


Let me know if you want any help with this at all. Between 15 years of web development (largely for non-profit organizations) and my business degree, AND using PayPal to conduct over 90% of my business transactions, this is all right up my alley. Just send me a pm telling me what you need to do, and I'll walk you right through it. Just save the pms in case you ever forget. Their help and how-to section is never up to date so it gets confusing.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Okay, thanks to Kyrenora, I think I understand the labels. We'll see. Art will be opening when I get more canvas!


----------



## Kyrenora (Mar 10, 2017)

Have you looked into buying rolls of canvas from bulk suppliers? It's often cheaper than going to an art store. This site is offering a roll for $20


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

The 4x4" are on wood frames; the fringed are from a roll.


----------

